# Frog Leg Etouffee with rice!



## indaswamp (Feb 26, 2018)

Had 4 doz. frog legs in the freezer that needed to be cooked so pulled them out and cooked up an etouffee for the boys at the forehouse.

Frog legs rinsed and split into individual legs..








veggies and  bay leaves braising down in some butter...







 Add in the flour to make the roux...





Add in the chicken stock little at a time...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 26, 2018)

All da stock inda pot. Add the frog legs and bring to a boil.







 Add in the green onions and 2 oz. of sherry...





Done!











Here is the recipe...
http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/seafood/crawfish13.htm

I doubled this recipe and substituted 4 doz. frog legs for the  crawfish and  chicken stock for the crawfish stock.

Twas good...thanks for lookin...


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 26, 2018)

Ya know, I was a sought after cook in the firehouse. Got annoying after awhile, but frog leg étouffée never entered into the equation. Nor did they get multiple pounds of venison sausage. Nicely done.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks moi... Had about a gallon of gravy left over so I put that in the freezer. Gonna add about 2# of crawfish tails to it in the near future and turn it into crawfish etouffee for the second round.

BTW, I also took a gallon bag of left over fried fish fillets and made salpicon chip dip with it for an appetizer. None left...it went fast.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for the likes fellas!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2018)

It looks terrific!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks Al!


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2018)

I haven't had frog legs in ages,nicely done.Points
Richie


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks Richie. 
Frog legs are a staple down here in da swamp. About time to start catching 'em. On a good night, we can catch 4~500. No limit on frogs here in louisiana, just a size limit and two month restriction during peak breeding season of April and May.


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2018)

inda for what they cost up here I could save a ton of cash,if I drove down bought a license
Richie


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 3, 2018)

Went to the camp this weekend. Frogs are definitely out. We caught a pile of them. Don't know how many, we have not counted them yet...


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 4, 2018)

That sounds dang good Indaswamp. You louisiana guys sure can cook.


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## crazymoon (Mar 4, 2018)

IDS, Looks like some tasty legs,you definitely eat well !


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 4, 2018)

danmcg said:


> That sounds dang good Indaswamp. You louisiana guys sure can cook.


Thanks danmcg!


crazymoon said:


> IDS, Looks like some tasty legs,you definitely eat well !


Thanks crazymoon! I love great food!!!


----------

